

Steve Wozniak wants to become Australian - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/technology/technology-news/apples-wozniak-wants-to-become-australian-20120925-26iwb.html

======
alid
Being an Aussie, welcome mate! I'm surprised USA doesn't have a national
broadband agenda...is there a reason for this?

